# Safest Way for One Person to Lift a Water Heat Without Damaging the Pan



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I remember this from a few years ago. Wasn’t he a member here?

Yeah, perfect for SoCal garage setups! Here it’s rare to see a heater off of the floor. In slab or crawl houses, a bear hug does the trick.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

It does look pretty handy and worth while to promote. However for around here it wont be any more help than any regular hand truck as we never have heaters sitting high like that.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

